# comment faire evoluer mon imac G5



## mini-mac (23 Décembre 2006)

coucou a tous, 

voila j'ai un imac G5 generation irasoir  bref belle bete , j'en suis tres content mais il y a des choses qui me chifonne : certains logiciels ne tourne que sur mac intel (la je peux rien faire) et d'autres sur l'os tiger !!
bref j'ai envi de changer de version et de prendre un OS de version superieur:

dois je  attendre leopard ? est ce qu'il tournera sur ma machine ? ( imac G5 1,8 , 512 de ram) ou dois je prendre tiger ? et repayer apres pour avoir leopard ? 

aussi parfois quand je lance des appli il arrive que la boule tourne (le curseur de la sourie) et meme des fois l'appli se ferme ( genre safari) 
dois je mettre plus de ram ? si je rajoute 512 est ce que ma machine sera plus reactive et surtout est ce qu'elle supportera ainsi le fameux leopard !!

merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Alan571 (23 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Fait voir une r&#233;paration des autorisations, d&#233;marrer sur DVD OSX puis dans utilitaires / utilitaire de disque.

Un petit nettoyage avec ONYX. 

Mettre 512Mo n'est pas une mauvaise id&#233;e, ton iMac sera plus r&#233;actif.

Tiger ou L&#233;opard, j'attendrais que L&#233;opard sorte pour voir la compatibilit&#233;. Nous sommes tous comme toi. To be or not to be ??? What is the question ?


----------



## kisco (23 Décembre 2006)

mini-mac a dit:


> dois je  attendre leopard ? est ce qu'il tournera sur ma machine ? ( imac G5 1,8 , 512 de ram) ou dois je prendre tiger ? et repayer apres pour avoir leopard ?
> dois je mettre plus de ram ? si je rajoute 512 est ce que ma machine sera plus reactive et surtout est ce qu'elle supportera ainsi le fameux leopard !!



c'est sûr que Leopard tournera sur ton iMac avec 512Mo, mais 1Go ce sera plus confortable si tu as beaucoup d'applications ouvertes en même temps
Après, je te dirais d'attendre Macworld début janvier, voir si ils annoncent une date plus précise pour Leopard.


----------



## mini-mac (23 Décembre 2006)

merci pour vos reponses !! donc pas de probleme alors pour leopard ca tournera  cool !!


----------



## ded (23 Décembre 2006)

Ben perso j'ai la même machine que toi, et je suis également passé par les 512Mo, et on voit bel et bien la différence avec 1Go, c'est vraiment le jour et la nuit.

Concernant Tiger, j'y suis passé au mois d'août, c'est tout récent et je ne regrette pas. Si j'étais à ta place, j'achèterai Tiger et j'attendrai un peu que Leopard se tasse et que tous les petits problèmes de départ soient réglés (genre qu'on arrive à 10.5.5, c'est ce que j'ai fais avec Tiger et aucuns problèmes).


----------



## mini-mac (25 Décembre 2006)

oui je vais mettre de la memoire :j'ai ca dans un emplacement :
DIMM0/J4000:

  Taille:	512 Mo
  Type:	DDR SDRAM
  Vitesse:	PC3200U-30330

je met la meme dans l'autre ? 


sinon je vais attendre leopard tant qu'a faire


----------

